# Stringer vests!



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone here wear stringer vests? I love them have one makes me look massive when I am pumped, u can see my mad veins across my chest and shoulders! Only problem is they expensive as hell anyone know where u can pick them up cheap??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.gymshark.co.uk/collections/vests


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

Ebay!

That's where I got mine from!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

jesus otb he said cheap id want a pack of 5 for 15 quid


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

d4ead said:


> jesus otb he said cheap id want a pack of 5 for 15 quid


That's what I am looking for lol!! Pack of 5 for £15 happy days!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha if your a wholesaler maybe but you'd have to buy about 500 to get them for 3 quid each, surely???


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

MAS body development ones are nice. £12 delivered. They sell most of their stuff over eBay.

If anyone knows where you can get 5 stringers for £15 though let me know!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Gymshark not very big sharks then? Only goto Large??

eBay seems to be the best option m8


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Got some but it comes down to my knees surely that ain't right :lol:

Edit: and I'm 6'5 for the record!!!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> http://www.gymshark.co.uk/collections/vests


Just ordered a golds gym one, hope large fits!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Just ordered a golds gym one, hope large fits!


I THINK it depends on how big u are :lol:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> I THINK it depends on how big u are :lol:


I'm like massive :whistling:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah i picked up three wicked NPC ones from the UKBFF Kent classic in Blue, Yellow and Black. Cost me £50 so £16.66 but i love the way they look!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I got loads of them , cheapest I have paid is £10 for a branded one so you should be able to pick up plain ones cheap


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Just ordered a golds gym one, hope large fits!


Vest just turnt up... Pretty tight fit but should be ok once I've dropped some body fat.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Vest just turnt up... Pretty tight fit but should be ok once I've dropped some body fat.


Ha, bought one of eBay golds gym one, on Saturday still not arrived!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Going to order me a golds gym one soon! Got a bulldog one, never wear it though, not the best fit, nips always fall out! (As demonstrated in avi lol)


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> MAS body development ones are nice. £12 delivered. They sell most of their stuff over eBay.
> 
> If anyone knows where you can get 5 stringers for £15 though let me know!


Just brought one of these, went for a medium god knows what size i am haha


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

many more people wear stringers than come pull them off.

think you need to be a very decent size to wear one without looking like a douche


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> many more people wear stringers than come pull them off.
> 
> think you need to be a very decent size to wear one without looking like a douche


Like my size, right??


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

This thread inspired me to order a Golds gym one lol I don't have the build to pull it off but thought everyone in the gym would be so distracted by my nipples poking out to notice...

:lol: jokes, I'm obvs going to wear a sports bra underneath


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

They are not the real stringer type but cheap anyways http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coloured-Cotton-Fitted-Muscle-Singlets/dp/B007R5ROF0

I have tried to find cheap ones in the UK but to no avail. When i lived in the USA i got 10 light cotton stringers for a buck each $10. but they fell apart in no time as they were so thin, but i loved them


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

VanillaFace:3465363 said:


> This thread inspired me to order a Golds gym one lol I don't have the build to pull it off but thought everyone in the gym would be so distracted by my nipples poking out to notice...
> 
> :lol: jokes, I'm obvs going to wear a sports bra underneath


I'm getting distracted just reading that ! :wub:


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

http://wear2gym.co.uk/stringer-vests/plain-stringer-vests

got a couple of these, bit of a sting at £12 for a plain one :/

...do look good in em though


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

actually just found these aswell, not sure how narrow back is but cheap as chips for gymwear, just ordered a few

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fruit-The-Loom-Athletic-Vest/dp/B007ADVU54/ref=sr_1_16?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1347401488&sr=1-16


----------



## mac456 (Feb 6, 2014)

I know an old thread, but if anyone is interested I bought some stringers from this company at Body Power Expo this year and they were awesome.

Herculean Gym Wear - Stringer vests


----------

